# Lyft parts delivery



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:

Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd try it, better than delivering food, and better appreciation from customers, maybe more tips.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Yep. Parts running ain't half bad. Get to know a lot of mechanics that work cheap on the weekends as well.

Love this.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'll definitely opt in. Didn't take screenshots of the "survey", but basically it explained in very broad terms how it works and then you only had respond "yes" or "no" if you want to be considered. It also said that you can opt out of it anytime by emailing them. Emailing??? Why not be able to toggle options on/off in the app like you can do w/Uber?

Anyway... Interesting idea. Lyft is probably going to pitch the idea also to AutoZone, O'Reilly, Advance Auto etc. so they can get rid of their own delivery guys.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

My guess is they would be short distance trips. Let us know how it goes. I once made a 25 mile delivery and I liked that.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Alantc said:


> I'd try it, better than delivering food, and better appreciation from customers, maybe more tips.


Delivering auto parts to a dealer will produce more tips? I think it will be 0 tips. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Delivering auto parts to a dealer will produce more tips? I think it will be 0 tips. Only time will tell though.


Hopefully it won't be just dealer's, hopefully just regular people too ,who can't get to an auto parts store, I've taken a few to the auto parts store.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah, I don't think that is going to have any impact on tips. And most likely just short rides, but I'll definitely give it a shot and see how it works if it becomes a reality.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm in the PHX market. Is it here?


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

Prob no tips because it will be paid through corporate card


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

depending where you live most auto parts stores have there own delivery service well in any big city they will.
if your in the country this could be a money maker . never expect a tip from a auto shop only if your delivering food . i worked in a shop for 21 years were not tipping the auto parts driver were cutting boxes open before you even leave . you may get a nice high ty and most.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:
> 
> Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 318117


How many ways can we be pimped?

I'll might agree when you tell me what you're paying me! WTF!

Don't they have veeeeerrrryyyy smart people getting paid wwwaaaaaaay too much to figure out if this will work or not?

But then maybe not ?

Maybe not given last quarters 1 bil in losses...sigh...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> depending where you live most auto parts stores have there own delivery service well in any big city they will.


They do. But I'm sure Lyft is working on a business case to present the parts chain execs that they could save this much if they could get rid of at least some of their fleet of cars/small trucks and use much cheaper Lyft service instead. Lyft drivers are paid peanuts, anyway.

They did not, however, mention anything about parts stores in the survey, just dealerships. Plenty of questions still, but I guess this would eventually be Uber Eats concept for auto parts.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:
> 
> Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 318117


Be careful that they don't make you return used transmission or CV joint core parts for credit And get grease all over your seats.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> Be careful that they don't make you return used transmission or CV joint core parts for credit And get grease all over your seats.


Cleaning fee!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Hagong said:


> Cleaning fee!


For what ,there all new and in a box , everything should fit in a hatchback or trunk .



kevin92009 said:


> Be careful that they don't make you return used transmission or CV joint core parts for credit And get grease all over your seats.


No returns. Only deliver from parts store to customers


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Alantc said:


> For what ,there all new and in a box , everything should fit in a hatchback or trunk .
> 
> 
> No returns. Only deliver from parts store to customers


if there is no returns and core Credit exchanges then that might not actually be too bad , wondering what the rates would be for the driver ?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> if there is no returns and core Credit exchanges then that might not actually be too bad , wondering what the rates would be for the driver ?


Probably the same as picking up a rider, I hope not , because they pay less than uber for the same route


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Introducing “shared “auto parts pick up ?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> Be careful that they don't make you return used transmission or CV joint core parts for credit And get grease all over your seats.


Driving a pickup has its advantages, so not a concern for me. :biggrin:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> Be careful that they don't make you return used transmission or CV joint core parts for credit And get grease all over your seats.


i am with you on this . used battery. acid everywhere i suggest passing on any return items . just wait the 5 minutes and call lyft have them cancel the ride get your 5 bucks say your not loading your dirty parts to damage your car. these grease ball mechanics i can say that i was a mechanic for 21 year . they want you to carry these parts in . i am not carrying jack s . not getting out of the ac


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am with you on this . used battery. acid everywhere i suggest passing on any return items . just wait the 5 minutes and call lyft have them cancel the ride get your 5 bucks say your not loading your dirty parts to damage your car. these grease ball mechanics i can say that i was a mechanic for 21 year . they want you to carry these parts in . i am not carrying jack s . not getting out of the ac


say no to ripped cv boots, oil pans with used oil, dirty cat converters, and oily manifolds ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:
> 
> Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 318117


LYFT better do something, there stock hit all time lows today at $52.75 thats down $35 from Lyfts all time high of $88.6 in first 2 minutes of trading on IPO day?jmo


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> LYFT better do something, there stock hit all time lows today at $52.75 thats down $35 from Lyfts all time high of $88.6 in first 2 minutes of trading on IPO day?jmo


maybe it's punishment for all the years they lowered rates, added shared saver, changed from percentage to flat mileage and time rate, and switched from prime time to ppz ?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I used to deliver parts, its a good gig. Doesnt pay well and can abdolutely be LD. From dealer to shop. Just depends hiw many dealers in the area. It really is in the dealers best interest to hire FT drivers but i could see where we could fill a void when needed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Did a small tuneup last month, so parts delivered by a guy in a Ford Fusion who was dropping parts to 3 other shops in the same area. All came from a parts warehouse. 
It is possible that you can pick up 4-5 deliveries, All small parts from 1 location , and drop it off in a small radius. You don't have to deal with pax's, which is a big plus.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> Did a small tuneup last month, so parts delivered by a guy in a Ford Fusion who was dropping parts to 3 other shops in the same area. All came from a parts warehouse.
> It is possible that you can pick up 4-5 deliveries, All small parts from 1 location , and drop it off in a small radius. You don't have to deal with pax's, which is a big plus.


was it the guys own car? what did they pay him?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> was it the guys own car? what did they pay him?


Yes his own car... he is a independent contractor.. probably gets paid by the number of drops per day. He looked happy. Had a Tee shirt, that said independent contractor, and some company name.( courier company probably)
Parts came in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> say no to ripped cv boots, oil pans with used oil, dirty cat converters, and oily manifolds ?


brake caliper cores . mechanics do not drain them before boxing them. you throw them into your car and stinky nasty brake fluid everywhere .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol parts delivery...sounds Insanely boring, IMO if anyone wants a shit second job just get a shit second job lol.Never understood why people get allured by shit work just because it is on an app, it’s still just crap work..
parts delivery..and lyft gets a nice cut, sounds like the last thing I want to do...no offense to those that like it though.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> brake caliper cores . mechanics do not drain them before boxing them. you throw them into your car and stinky nasty brake fluid everywhere .


 to be honest they're not going to do that right away if at all most likely it'll just be a new parts but I don't trust it because these companies always try to get their foot in the door by trying something small and then expanding it into something more undesirable later


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

If I could get a guaranteed minimum + miles per stop and multiple deliveries from the same part store with one pickup, I would seriously consider it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft paid me $60 to take a box containing some auto part to an imported car garage, 15 miles away. The part was a special order, picked up at a machine shop, and inside a loaf of bread sized box. The corporate account was billed Prime Time because they needed it FAST. 

That happened 2 years ago, and only 1 time. I'd welcome the opportunity to be "on call" for special deliveries like that.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Lol parts delivery...sounds Insanely boring, IMO if anyone wants a shit second job just get a shit second job lol.Never understood why people get allured by shit work just because it is on an app, it's still just crap work..
> parts delivery..and lyft gets a nice cut, sounds like the last thing I want to do...no offense to those that like it though.


LOL! Your animosity against U/L is well documented here, so your response doesn't surprise me at all.

There have been no specifics about pay or anything else about this service, so at least I can't say whether it's a shitty job or not. Maybe it will have different terms than normal Lyft. Maybe not. We'll see. I'm not going to kick it to the curb before I hear more about it.

Different strokes for different folks. Nobody is forcing you, me or anybody else (I hope) to do any of this stuff. Yet a lot people do and make it work for them.

So yeah... In case this thing goes live and terms are reasonable I'll try it in case I happen to be driving during the hours it's active. If it works, I'll continue doing it in addition to hauling pax. If not then I'll just stick with pax.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:
> 
> Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 318117


---------------------------
I have already been doing it for a two years. The package was treated just like a pax. Lyft did not have anything to do with it. The pax called for a ride and entered the destination. The app doesn't know that the pax is not human. Recently had a woman put a cat carrier containing a cat in the car with the destination at an animal hospital. When I arrived, a hospital tech was waiting outside and took the carrier inside. I even got a trip to take a dress to Santa Barbara from Studio City. (85 miles) No humans - just the dress. Quietest pax that I ever had !!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Parts delivery might not be a bad idea,most people driving rideshare are driving into the negative at these rates, so doing parts delivery could in fact get you in with people at auto shops for discounts, and a lot of dealers know the best mechanics through dealing with them in a pinch situation for an auto fix.

I say anyone doing parts delivery could easily find some regular longtime worker at an auto parts store or dealership that ‘could’ take notice to you driving at the rates provided and compare the vehicle vs cost to make a suggestion for a hookup and then you may be really into making a profit by going ‘around’ the negative income driving at these rates. Parts delivery might just be the real key to profitability with Lyft


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

After you get to the drop off point the app will then say "install part" (for $.12/min too obv) ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I can imagine the intern that hasn’t even touched an auto part in his life coming up with the system in the board room lol Man auto dealership employees are going to be so annoyed and they don’t even know it yet


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Found this in my inbox earlier today. :ninja:
> 
> Not that I drive too much between 8am and 5pm, but let's see... At least wouldn't need to have Bluetooth, AUX cord, mints, water, foot rubs etc. for the pax. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 318117


They're trying to undercut the folks who run the Roadie app. A whole lot of jobs on there for short run deliveries from hardware stores to customers.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

First I've heard of Roadie. Tried seeing where they operate but they just wanted me to sign up. I don't really wanna if they don't have anything in my area yet.


----------

